# Compass Plane / Circular Plane



## Anonymous (3 Apr 2004)

Hello,

I've just taken the plunge and registered with this forum after lurking for a number of months....! The content is excellent and as an amateur hand tool user, it's really refreshing to read like minded folks' contributions.

I would really appreciate some advice/assistance.

I need an adjustable metal compass plane (to use, not collect) but am having problems locating one. The only ones I've come across seem to be aimed at the collector's market and priced accordingly!

Can anyone help or offer some advice?


----------



## Chris Knight (3 Apr 2004)

There is not a great demand for these so they are not in great supply. A new plane like this one (A Kunz from Dick gmbh)








is still pretty pricey and you can expect to pay about the same for an old user.

For many things a spokeshave or drawknife or straight planes will do the job that a compass plane will do.

I expect Alf will have something more useful to say.


----------



## Alf (3 Apr 2004)

David, welcome to the forum.

Compass plane, eh? S'funny, now you come to ask, all the examples that were floating about at the various dealers have mysteriously vanished away. Murphy's Law in operation again. Chris is right though; they're never exactly cheap. I was fortunate to pick up a Stanley #113 in "distressed" condition for 50 quid odd, but it requires a certain amount of care in use and it ain't no looker. To be honest, I tend to prefer spokeshaves. :roll: The best I can suggest is you ring round the usual suspects (also here and maybe even here as well) and ask 'em what they have. Unless you're really desperate and fancy re-homing my tender #113? :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (4 Apr 2004)

Many thanks for the responses.

The Kunz looks nice but is a bit tooo pricey.

I've emailed the 'usual suspects' to see what comes up (thanks for the links Alf). If nothing I'll try the spokeshave route and see how I get on......

Once again thanks,


----------



## cambournepete (6 Apr 2004)

the Kunz is also here http://www.fine-tools.com/ediv.htm. Their with VAT price is lower than Dick's without.


----------



## DaveL (11 Apr 2004)

Clarkie,

I have just found this while looking for something else :wink: so they are about


----------



## Anonymous (13 Apr 2004)

Thanks for the info Dave,

I'm currently in the process of (hopefully) buying one (an old Stanley 113) - Should be delivered in a couple of days. I'll keep the forum posted on progress (the good and the bad....!! :shock: ).

If the '113 doesn't work out, I'll have to look elsewhere. It seems these compass planes are popular with C*ll*ct*r*s and are priced accordingly. In the meantime the Oak coffee table will have to go on hold.....

Cheers


----------



## OldSchoolTools (5 Jan 2010)

dealers hay who needs them LOL, I have a nice Record for sale condition s G++ but like you say priced accordingly, do have two others not listed with a fair bit of paint loss, what sort of price range are you looking? I only list tools of exceptional condition on the site. cheers


----------



## wizer (5 Jan 2010)

I feel 6yrs younger....


----------



## ColeyS1 (5 Jan 2010)

> I feel 6yrs younger....


 :lol:  Wonder if he is still looking for one :?:


----------



## Harbo (5 Jan 2010)

Cannot even PM him with the good news!    


Rod


----------



## jimi43 (6 Jan 2010)

OldSchoolTools":r0wrt4o6 said:


> dealers hay who needs them LOL, I have a nice Record for sale condition s G++ but like you say priced accordingly, do have two others not listed with a fair bit of paint loss, what sort of price range are you looking? I only list tools of exceptional condition on the site. cheers



That RECORD plane is in nice nick and certainly worth what you are asking for it...a very good price IMHO!

I am keeping my eye open for one...can't wait until the bootfairs start again..I will find one someday....I just can't justify one yet.

FleaBay has some but they are mostly antiques let alone vintage...and some look though they might be a tad difficult to actually use!

Jim


----------



## Racers (6 Jan 2010)

Hi,

I made one for an internal curve on the backs of my chairs from an old woody smother, it only does one radius but thats all I needed. external curves can be done with a normal plane.


Pete


----------



## OPJ (6 Jan 2010)

I agree that external 'convex' curves can be done with a flat spokeshave or one of several bench planes (depending on the radius). But, after using a compass plane for the first time at college the other week, I can honestly say I don't know of a better way to get a consistent internal 'concave' curve. A round spokeshave will do the rough work but, unless you're very highly skilled, you'll still have lumps and bumps. I also agree with Jed in that the asking price (on the website) is very reasonable - if only I had the cash right now...


----------



## woodbloke (6 Jan 2010)

If a certain tool maker in Canada would get a move on, there'd be a few more new ones around :wink: :lol: - Rob, hat, coat etc


----------



## Ironballs (7 Jan 2010)

Knew you wouldn't be able to resist a compass plane thread Rob!


----------



## Smudger (7 Jan 2010)

Was a compass plane one of those tools that a general woodworker would have? Or would it be the sort of tool that would be owned by a workshop and used by the joiners as required, like a boat anchor?
I know someone who has one (woodwork teacher) and he reckons to use it once or twice a year, which doesn't seem particularly economical.


----------



## woodbloke (7 Jan 2010)

Ironballs":1pmyj9sd said:


> Knew you wouldn't be able to resist a compass plane thread Rob!


 :lol: :lol: - Rob


----------



## woodbloke (7 Jan 2010)

Smudger":xi38fi0i said:


> Was a compass plane one of those tools that a general woodworker would have? Or would it be the sort of tool that would be owned by a workshop and used by the joiners as required, like a boat anchor?
> I know someone who has one (woodwork teacher) and he reckons to use it once or twice a year, which doesn't seem particularly economical.


Dick, I think it's one of those tools that's nice to have in your arsenal should you require it. I've had a decent one now for a year that I bought of Martin and haven't yet used it, but there will come a day and a project when it'll be the right tool for the job. The reason I got one was that I was making a project with a curved drawer front...had I a compass plane at the time the whole process would have been a lot less convoluted than it turned out to be - Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman (7 Jan 2010)

I think you're just becoming a collector, Rob :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## woodbloke (7 Jan 2010)

Paul Chapman":2qqt7aau said:


> I think you're just becoming a collector, Rob :lol:
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul


That's my excuse Paul, and I'm sticking to it :lol: - Rob


----------



## mahking51 (7 Jan 2010)

Ho Humm...
I might have one or eight knocking about somewhere if the OP would like to PM me..........  
Trouble is they are probably hidden under a pile of 51/52's and Howkins and other such junk....
I really must tidy up some day...
Cheers,
Martin


----------



## Benchwayze (9 Jan 2010)

I had an email from a friend today... 

He has 'inherited' a cabinetmaker's tool chest, with a 'few planes' in it. 
He said there was this weird plane, with what seemed to be a flexible sole. 
Said it was a bit greasy, but maybe it would clean up. Was I interested! :lol: 

Don't worry folks. I won't let us down by seeing him off on the price. 8) 

Pics will follow if it's a good user. 

I think Rob has made the point for having one.
A circular table top or maybe a curved door rail can be made easily with spoke-shaves. But a wide, serpentine shaped drawer front is best shaped with a good compass plane. So if a worker does a lot of repro work, maybe a compass plane is a boon? 


Regards 
John


----------



## Smudger (9 Jan 2010)

woodbloke":16j8htjo said:


> Smudger":16j8htjo said:
> 
> 
> > Was a compass plane one of those tools that a general woodworker would have? Or would it be the sort of tool that would be owned by a workshop and used by the joiners as required, like a boat anchor?
> ...



The point I was trying to make is how often a plane like that would be part of a woodworker's tool kit, or whether or not they would be hired or borrowed on the few occasions that a general woodworker would need one. Specialists would be different, but they would be relatively few.
An analogy would be why there are so few Record 400½s about compared to Stanley #40s - in Britain the scrub plane was rarer because the mechanical dimensioning of timber was commoner. Or so I have read.


----------

